#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 目前版主的顏色跟一般會員的顏色一樣

## 狼王白牙

是否能將版主的顏色調整成咖啡色?

其實我已經增設了版面管理員這個群組，並且把這個群組設為咖啡色
但是不懂得如何從後台一個個把現在的管理員全部弄到這個群組裡
也許從數據數動手會比較快些。

此外目前 wingwolf 在兩個群組裡，分別是第二系統管理員以及站務總管
由於 wingwolf 表示他無法進入後台，而系統也有專職者在做維護
是否可以把wingwolf移動到站務總管群組裡。

----------


## yoching

「版面管理員」就是所謂的版主吧。
一般你需要去版面管理中指定版主後，再將其權限轉至「版面管理員」

而非直接將會員變更成版面管理員。因為版主有針對各指定版面的控管權限。如未指定版面給哪一個人，你也無法給他版面管理的權限。
wingwolf 你是要讓他當系統管理員還是單純的站務總管呢??

後台要開放的權限要給他什麼。你要跟我說。
一般後台的開放使用權限，除了指定給他為「系統管理員」之外，還需要額外定義其使用權限。但這權限只有超管可以給與。
也就是原先給你的帳號跟我這個帳號可以設定權限。如有其它超管人員。請告知我其帳號。我再將其設定為超級管理員。

----------


## yoching

版面管理的變色你寫錯了。多了一個#。我已經幫你修正了。剩下的就看你要如何去將因該有的版主設定過去了。

----------

